# Old tractors with 6 volt systems.



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone else run an old tractor with 6 volt battery ?
My 4 yr old HD commercial Napa battery(650 ccc) is getting due for replacement,
wondering what anyone else has found that they've had good luck with, and has a lot of cold cranking power. Running a 51 JD M.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have the Deka battery dealer to have 6 volt batteries dropped off by his supplier when I need one. I always get the highest amp battery that will fit my battery box. I also use the large 6 volt battery cables and not the flimsy 12 volt ones used on cars.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I've had excellent service from Batteries Plus http://www.batteriesplus.com/store_locator/state/ME.aspx
6 volt batteries in my little AC G.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

I have a 1957 Case 311 that is still 6 volt. I have needed it to start at temps as low as -25, and it has always fired off for me.

I have the biggest cables I could get on it, and each year I take off both ends of both cables and clean them no matter how good they look.

Current Fleet Farm battery is 5 yrs old now. 

My generator died so replaced it with a 6 volt, pos ground alternator built by a local guy around here.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I know this is not recommended,

On my old MM "U" tractor I got sick and tired with messing with the 6 volt batteries, I finally put a 12 battery volt in it and put a one wire GM alternator on the tractor, figured I have the starter rewired if I ever fired it, ran it for about 12 years with the 12 volt battery and it started really nice, (some other things went wrong with it and finally parked it). (I was usually ended jumping it with a 12 volt unit so I figured putting one on it would not be much worst for it).
hardly ever had a starter or battery problem after that,

IF you try it do it at your own risk,


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

My 1940 vintage Ford 9N is still 6 volt, the battery is 8 to 10 years old and is what I picked up at Fleet Farm years ago. If it is tuned up well, good properly sized cables and clean connections, I see no need to change to 12 volts. And maybe I am just lucky but I never seem to have any problems with batteries lasting less than 5 years in any vehicle no matter the voltage or age.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Some folk use an 8 volt battery with a 6 volt system for more oomph. I swapped the charging system, ignition system, and bulbs of my old truck and the starter never did burn out. Spun the engine so fast and produced a hot enough spark that it barely turned over before it was running. 

I'm not the purist that many are and know what works best for me. I, too, used the one wire GM alternator.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I have no problem with 6V systems but facts are facts. 6V batteries have become hard to find, expensive, and usually had lot time on shelf after coming from factory since demand for them is minimal. And this does matter since batteries havent been shipped dry for lot years now, so sulfations sets in during that shelf time. 6volt generators also crazy priced to rebuild and not great output. Though you can find special 6V alternators if need be, though why bother keeping 6V if you got to convert brackets and such anyway? 

I go with whatever makes most sense dollar wise. I even convert vehicles that come with high dollar 12V alternator to be able to use cheapest 70s era GM alternator when original gives out. Spending hundreds of dollars for some exotic alternator that doesnt do anymore or last any longer than a cheap GM alternator makes no sense.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh and I wouldnt bother paying extra for one wire alternator. We arent talking rocket science here. On standard GM alternator there are only 3 terminals you use. You run wire from battery positive post to B+ terminal. Then run a really short jumper wire from B+ alt terminal to the F terminal (field windings), then run wire from ignition to D terminal with a small marker type bulb spliced in. On old tractor I just mounted a cheap aftermarket weatherproof "cab marker light" on "dash". Acted like idiot light in a car. Also reminded me if ignition had been left on when tractor wasnt running.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the input.
I agree, with these 6 volt systems everything needs to be up to snuff electrically speaking.
I've got as big cables as i could find around here 0/1 or 0/2, suppose to have 0/0 i think.
Maybe should look a lil harder. I've been all through it w/ new wire included so not looking to convert at this time, it starts ok with a decent battery in it.
I think i'll invest in a battery tender same time as new battery, hear good things about them for small amount of pocket change. 
I think gel batteries are the kings of power but cost twice as much.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

woodsy said:


> Thanks for the input.
> I agree, with these 6 volt systems everything needs to be up to snuff electrically speaking.
> I've got as big cables as i could find around here 0/1 or 0/2, suppose to have 0/0 i think.
> Maybe should look a lil harder. I've been all through it w/ new wire included so not looking to convert at this time, it starts ok with a decent battery in it.
> ...


Some of the old 6v starters, do not always function well, when they get 12v.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> Some of the old 6v starters, do not always function well, when they get 12v.


Burn up the voltage regulator too. 
I jumped it once or twice with 12 volt truck back before i knew what i was doing, got to be careful with these 6 volt systems not to put too many volts in them, LOL.
Looked at the cables again ...1/0 , can only get one size bigger.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Remove the caps and make sure the water inside the battery is up where it should be. Use distilled water to top it off.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Never ever had a problem finding a 6V battery. Local TSC store has row after row of them in different sizes and the local batterys plus store has a bunch too.
I have refused to buy a lold tractor to restore just because it had the 12V conversion.
Lots of old tractor clubs in this area.

 Al


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Plenty of six volt batterys around here too.
I'd like to get the red top Optima, it would fit the box kitty cornered and has a whopping 800 cca @ 0 deg.
But the price is a bit to chew at nearly $140- $150 , you do end up with a long life battery though.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

The only real danger in putting a 12 volt in a six volt car or tractor is the coil.
if you have a 6 volt coil you better put a resister inline before the coil or you risk it blowing up and they can make a big boom


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> The only real danger in putting a 12 volt in a six volt car or tractor is the coil.
> if you have a 6 volt coil you better put a resister inline before the coil or you risk it blowing up and they can make a big boom


A new 12V universal coil is like $10 at any parts store and unless it has internal resistance, you will need a ballast resistor which is another $2 to $3.

Or you could set up a crank trigger and use an early pre-computer HEI ignition module. Or you can use an 80s Ford module from computer car and set it up so points trigger the module. Either way then use external HEI coil or simular from 80s Ford. Dont need ballast resistor with either of those setups. And you get a very nice spark that should make starting much easier.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> I have refused to buy a lold tractor to restore just because it had the 12V conversion.
> Al


Each to their own, but if tractor was in otherwise good condition for good price, worrying about it having a generator and original mounting bracket seems kinda trivial. Are those old generators and mounting brackets now going for hundreds of dollars or something? To really restore an old tractor probably going to have to replace all wiring anyway so cant see the big deal, just rewire it and make it 6V original again if thats what you want.

And to anybody converting to 12V, stick the old parts in a box in a shed out of way in case sometime down road somebody wants them when they buy tractor from you.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> Oh and I wouldnt bother paying extra for one wire alternator.


It has probably been 6 years or so since I converted my 1949 Chevy and I bought a rebuilt 60 amp one-wire GM alternator for it. Cost $42 if I remember correctly. I think they had 40 amp ones for less but using it to pull trailer with lights and brakes at times I opted for the 60. Not sure what comes on autos anymore but with all of the electric stuff probably ones larger than that.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

How much difference in resistance from 0/0 battery cable to 1/0 cable ? 
I think this tractor is suppose to have 0/0 but all i could find was 1/0.
Will it turn over better with the 0/0 or not make much difference ?
thanks


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

woodsy said:


> How much difference in resistance from 0/0 battery cable to 1/0 cable ?
> I think this tractor is suppose to have 0/0 but all i could find was 1/0.
> Will it turn over better with the 0/0 or not make much difference ?
> thanks


With a good battery and good starter, it will make no difference.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Frankly unless you need a long battery cable or this is some big engine with big starter, #2 welding cable should be fine. I dont think you will gain much going heavier. And unless somebody replaced one of original battery cables with some light duty 12V automotive cable, the original whatever it is should be fine. 

The only time too light cables are real problem is if something else is wrong and you have to sit there and crank it extensively which is also not good for the starter. Much better to correct other problems or if its due to cold weather, install a tank type engine heater.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

The manual call for a 0 gauge cable to starter.
I'm not much of an electrical guy, whats bigger, the 0 gauge or 1/0 that i have on it?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

woodsy said:


> The manual call for a 0 gauge cable to starter.
> I'm not much of an electrical guy, whats bigger, the 0 gauge or 1/0 that i have on it?


Use what the manual says. Course if you have heavier cable around, it wont hurt anything, but doubt much benefit to using it. If I am thinking straight #0=1/0 #00=2/0 #000=3/0


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Now i get it, depends whether you are talking about insulated or uninsulated cable, found this :


> Gauge Outside Diameter
> 6 .272"
> 4 .350"
> 2 .410"
> ...


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Never had a problem finding a 6 volt battery.  Big or small. Every one of the batteries I buy commercially are shipped dry and filled only when I pick it up.


----------

